# Fun Fish adventure!! *READ ME*



## muffinman51432 (Mar 9, 2009)

Today I had a day off where I wanted it to be for me with nothing to do but what I wanted...well I had that day and learned a lot!!!

I went to my LFS to trade in my two red belly pacu that I knew would outgrow the tank (not even 2" yet) as I had only bought them for some fun as they remind me of my childhood when my father had one in the basement. I was also looking for a bushy nose pleco to get rid of some of the algae in the tank! They had "bushy nose pleco's" however they only had two that had about 5 bushy and the rest were regular pleco's. I asked about giving them my pacu's and the owner said no problem I'll give you store credit. I left the store and looked up pet stores on my phone and found "aquarium adventure" about 30 minutes away. I just got my truck fixed and figured I would go for a drive and see if its really an "adventure".

After a quick car ride I pulled up to a HUGE store advertising nothing but fish!! It really was an adventure almost anything you could think of and some amazing looking tanks it was setup VERY nicely. I was on the hunt for a few things.

1. Some rocks and driftwood for the tank
2. A pair of convicts or a red devil to add to the tank
3. Some different supplies that I might not have seen elsewhere
4. A pleco with some "bush" on his nose

They had a TON of convicts both pink and "regular" and all seemed very healthy and happy.

I found some help and started firing the questions at him and he seemed to give information identical to what I have read here. I was amazed to say the least. He found some bushy nose pleco's for me which were about 3.5" a piece. They were $15 which I thought was VERY high since I see them for $5 online however would have to factor in shipping. I then asked him about the red devil and he said he just sold the last one . I bit discouraged however I shrugged it off knowing my current 55g wouldn't hold one (looking for a 75-125g to upgrade) 
I bought two of the bushy nose and a (hopefully) mating pair of pink convicts along with a small piece of Texas holey rock and some other misc rocks to go along with everything. The store had a "membership" card which gave 25% off all fish and 10% off everything else. The price on the sign said $49.99 to sign up and figured It wouldn't be worth it and maybe next time.

I go up to the cash register and an older fellow rings me up. He seemed a bit out of it saying he can't wait to go home and such. He begins ringing me up and asks me if I am a member, I tell him know and he said its only $4.99 to sign up. I ask him if he's sure and quickly yells "OF COARSE" so I yell back "sign me up" I fill out the card and he scans it coming up $49.99 I sign and he mumbles "stupid computer" and over-rides the price to $4.99. I chuckle inside and he continues punching in numbers then gets to the fish. He rings me up for only *ONE* pleco and puts the lace rock in a bag without entering it (most likely now knowing) I smile at him and pay. As I grab my bags he says "it's my last day here I'm moving to florida enjoy the discount" I laugh and he laughs as I walk out....

I drove home like a madman to get the fish acclimated ASAP. I go around to the passenger door and notice water everywhere on the floor. I hurry to see whats a muck and notice the convict bag struck a hole from the seat-mover-lever thingy. It lost about 80% water and had just enough to keep the fish swimming happily. I run upstairs and combine the bag of the pleco and the convict's and start acclimating.

I look at the clock and its 6:15 knowing the LFS closes at 7 and I need to bring my pacu down.

I took 15 minutes to acclimate my new friends grabbed the Pacu and roared over to the LFS with less than 20 minutes to spare. I told the owner I didn't need any more fish at the moment and am already overstocked, he quickly interrupts me and says "when it comes time for you to buy let me know and we'll take care of you". A smile and a handshake and I left to go to petsmart (cheaper supplies than LFS) I grab filter cartridges for my tetra filter, carbon for my fluval along with some "clearmax" as my water has been very murky lately, some ammocarb as ammonia has been rising lately (been rising since water getting murky), and last two 24" lights to bring out the color in all my new friends.

I get home and realize my hood uses one 48" bulb and not two 24's. I added some water clarifier I had recently bought hoping it would make a difference then started getting ready to add the rocks and driftwood to tank. I boil two big pots of water for everything and let it soak for 30 minutes trying to get all the gunk off. The driftwood and rocks came out great with the exception of the lace rock that had some moss and other items (sulfur looking) attached to it. I made a bleach pot for the lace rock and looked how to organize the rocks realizing the Christmas moss I ordered off ebay had came early today. I look everywhere for it not finding it. I ask my mother if she had seen it and said she threw it out...After a quick sarcastic "thanks mom!" I dug through the garbage to find the package among some other papers. The moss was all wrapped up nice and came with instructions for care and how to mount it. I tied it to one of the rocks and set up a nice aqua scape which quickly pleased the fish with many hiding spots!

I found the DVD on my fluval and figured its been 3 weeks and after dealing with ICK 1.5 weeks ago the carbon was probably shot. I watch the DVD and learn how to perform maintenance. I go over to the filter only to find out it was unplugged and has been for just over 1.5 weeks since I changed substrate to sand. I sign and kick myself in the butt and start performing maintenance. The filter water was dark brown and reeked of a nasty stench. I add the new carbon and clearmax and seal her up. Get it started and laugh at myself for not plugging it back in. I put some algae wafers in for my bottom dwellers and here I am typing this now after a long fun day of hobby fun!!! Now for the questions.

I have the following
1x [email protected]"
1xGreen [email protected]"
2x pink [email protected]"
1x upsidedown [email protected]"
2x bushy [email protected]"

HOW BADLY(if at all) overstocked am I to run like this for another month or two?

I plan on upgrading tanks once I find room in my house (room) to put a bigger tank. Will a 75g cut it as it will replace my 55g just fine as its just 6" wider IIRC

I will post pic's tomorrow once the water clears up so you can laugh at how the moss is strung with blue thread (should have used fishing line as I have plenty).

Any tips you sharpies got for me?

SUMMARY FOR THOSE THAT DO NOT WANT TO READ. ALSO WHAT I LEARNED

1. My LFS (which I don't always like) sells regular pleco as bushy nose
2. People on there last day of work give good discounts
3. Plugging in your main filter should make the water more clear
4. Blue thread looks bad when stringing moss onto a red rock.
5. Seat position movers punch holes in plastic fish bags
6. If you look hard enough you will find what you need/want

**DISCLAIMER** If I had known the gentleman ringing me up was knowingly ripping the store off I wouldn't have done it but my card was already charged.

PS This site rules!


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

wow sounds like a great day....and the whole fish store guy quitting part cracks me up...i wish that **** would happen to me once in a while =D>


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> punch holes in plastic fish bags


Kharma


----------



## muffinman51432 (Mar 9, 2009)

KaiserSousay said:


> > punch holes in plastic fish bags
> 
> 
> Kharma


Not quiet sure what you meant,is this karma saying I need to sell my truck so I can stop geting into trouble with it?


----------



## Newbreed (Feb 23, 2009)

no i think he ment since u ripped off the store with out knowing it u got ur car seat wet with out knowing it


----------



## muffinman51432 (Mar 9, 2009)

Newbreed said:


> no i think he ment since u ripped off the store with out knowing it u got ur car seat wet with out knowing it


Ahh,my floor mat had about 2 cups of water,no biggie!! But I agree...karma


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

I had this happen to me some time back. The employee was so angry with the store owner that he threw in about everything he could think of free. Then about a month later I was at the same store and half of their central filtration system had gone out and they were having a fire sale on all the fish in that section. $2 for all you could catch alive. Lots were allready dead. I left with bags of community fish.


----------



## I3lazd (Dec 29, 2008)

your 55g is plenty big for those fish there is no rush you could keep them for a few years in that tank before you ned to upgrade. You are generally allotted 1" of fish per 1 gallon of water right now you have only 17" of water and 55" of fish. Hope that answers your question that everyone overlooked. :thumb:


----------



## Tai95 (Feb 4, 2006)

muffinman51432 said:


> 1. My LFS (which I don't always like) sells regular pleco as bushy nose


 Well it could have been a BN. Females can can little to no bristles. Even young males will barely have any bristles.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

I3lazd said:


> You are generally allotted 1" of fish per 1 gallon of water


maybe as a general rule of thumb for community fish, but for others you have to consider the species.

You are probably ok for now, but once the fish double in size you may be looking to upgrade. Generally the opinion is a 4' tank for JDs when they start chasing tankmates. And if the Cons start to spawn, if they are a pair...they will want territory.


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

The 1" per gallon does not apply when dealing with large fish. You have to take into account their height and width as well. You also have to take into account their temperment. For example in my 55 gallon I have one red devil. I am not able to put any other fish in with her.

A lot of people say that a Jack Dempsey requires a 55 gallon tank to it's self. A green terror can fill up a 55 gallon tank by it's self as well. The two cons will take up almost half of a 55 or a 75 gallon when they are spawning. Even though they are small they are still mean.

Within a year the fish that you already have will be too much for a 75 gallon tank. Is there anyway you could go to a 125 gallon tank? I think both you and your fish would be much happier. The good news is that you don't have to be in a huge hurry to upgrade. I would say you are good for at least five or six months. :thumb:


----------



## I3lazd (Dec 29, 2008)

Ya I agree Lowcel He should be good for a while and I gave him the 1" theory because they are small fish yet so they have plenty of room right now and he has plenty of time to upgrade :thumb:


----------



## mr limpet (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey mm I'm from Long Island too.Where is this Huge fish store? I'm always looking for new fish stores to visit.By the way thats a great story.


----------



## Throbulator (Apr 2, 2009)

nice story =D>


----------

